# Curvy Fursuit



## LeonJpup (Jul 25, 2018)

I have seen big curvy/busty fursuits at cons before and I have been searching around for them, but haven't found a maker or a furry to ask where they got theirs. I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that makes these types of suits. I'm looking for NSFW or SFW. Thank you for the help. 
Altara K.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 26, 2018)

Um, if it's NSFW, doesn't that make it NSFC (Not Safe For Conventions), too?

Some of those curvy fursuits have femmes wearing them, you know. A dOOd, unless you have the right build to work off of, can't pull off a female fursuit. Our bodies aren't shaped for it. I can't find a link off-hand for a maker but here's a link to a suiter that was male, doing a female. He gives a step by step description of what it took to get to where he finished up at. Keep in mind, this is 2007 when he did this suit and he's 6' 2" tall. He has some pics on his FA page, there's one with him standing by a door. His height is obvious in the photo.

The Fursuit Page: web.archive.org: The Samantha Project

HIs DA page: Userpage of rcking -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## LeonJpup (Jul 26, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, if it's NSFW, doesn't that make it NSFC (Not Safe For Conventions), too?
> 
> Some of those curvy fursuits have femmes wearing them, you know. A dOOd, unless you have the right build to work off of, can't pull off a female fursuit. Our bodies aren't shaped for it. I can't find a link off-hand for a maker but here's a link to a suiter that was male, doing a female. He gives a step by step description of what it took to get to where he finished up at. Keep in mind, this is 2007 when he did this suit and he's 6' 2" tall. He has some pics on his FA page, there's one with him standing by a door. His height is obvious in the photo.
> 
> ...




I do know, and that is a good point about the body build of the person. Thank you for the info and link ^^.


----------



## Kebechet (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey, I PMed you, but I've been having some forum issues so not sure if it went through.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 29, 2018)

Im guessing that you can commision a suit with extra padding in the places you would like from most makers, Although it would cost more.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 31, 2018)

Fursuitsandmore1022 said:


> Im guessing that you can commision a suit with extra padding in the places you would like from most makers, Although it would cost more.


That's one approach but a dOOd really needs to have the padding as a snug fitting undersuit to wear a snug fitting (some stretch fur?) suit over the top of it. That way, the curvy, busty look can seem like there's a female in the suit when in fact it's a dOOd. If the padding is in the suit, the padding doesn't move just right, spoiling the effect.

In actuality, the dOOd needs to be tall & skinny for his height. That way, padding can be put where it needs to be so a successful gender bend can be done.

Well, I hope that doesn't leave everyone confused.


----------



## Dax Cyro (Aug 2, 2018)

LeonJpup said:


> I have seen big curvy/busty fursuits at cons before and I have been searching around for them, but haven't found a maker or a furry to ask where they got theirs. I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone that makes these types of suits. I'm looking for NSFW or SFW. Thank you for the help.
> Altara K.



Your question will depend a lot on what style and fit you're going for. 
Do you got any examples of the suits you've been considering? It might help us point you toward the specific builders.

Though for starters you might want to look into BNCreations (BNCreation (@BNCreation) on Twitter Fursuits by Lacy (Fursuits By Lacy (@FursuitsByLacy) on Twitter and More fur less (Kisho & Sways (@morefurless) on Twitter 

That being said. Getting a female shape is mostly based on proportions rather than the person's actual size.
Fursuit heads normally make a body seem smaller, so it's often just a case of padding out the body until you got the wanted shape.
This is easiest if you go for a toony style as it enables you to exaggerate, but it is also doable with realistic. Though for realistic I would recommend sticking to a female body shape that mirrors your own natural shape.


----------



## Dax Cyro (Aug 2, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Um, if it's NSFW, doesn't that make it NSFC (Not Safe For Conventions), too?
> Some of those curvy fursuits have femmes wearing them, you know. A dOOd, unless you have the right build to work off of, can't pull off a female fursuit. Our bodies aren't shaped for it. I can't find a link off-hand for a maker but here's a link to a suiter that was male, doing a female. He gives a step by step description of what it took to get to where he finished up at. Keep in mind, this is 2007 when he did this suit and he's 6' 2" tall. He has some pics on his FA page, there's one with him standing by a door. His height is obvious in the photo.



I have to disagree a bit with you there. There are plenty of male fursuiters that pulls of quite female characters 
One will need some sort of padding, but height or weight isn't much of a hinder as long as you keep the proportions believable.
The best example are male shoulders. Hard to remove, but a fursuit head and hip padding will make them seem smaller.
There's also a lot that can be done just by tweaking the design of the character itself. Curvier lines and strategic color choices for highlighting.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 2, 2018)

Dax Cyro said:


> I have to disagree a bit with you there. There are plenty of male fursuiters that pulls of quite female characters
> One will need some sort of padding, but height or weight isn't much of a hinder as long as you keep the proportions believable.
> The best example are male shoulders. Hard to remove, but a fursuit head and hip padding will make them seem smaller.
> There's also a lot that can be done just by tweaking the design of the character itself. Curvier lines and strategic color choices for highlighting.


Well, we will have to just agree to disagree. Linebacker shoulders; there ain't enough padding in the world that will play that down. The suiter weighs 275 to start with and he's kinda short. Not disguising that, either. Keep in mind, the average female hips are wider than their shoulders. A dOOd with wide shoulders? Big hips to compensate? Not gonna look good unless you go with a tooney suit.

Anyway, been doing this for 39 years and it's not that hard to pick out the casual gender benders, either. A guy walks and poses like a guy unless he's just lucky or had some training. I tried doing a lioness suit years ago when I weighed 150 lbs. I went to an acting coach that schooled me in how to act like a female. Toughest three weeks I every went through. Even small things like mannerisms, even how the hands are held can be a huge tell. I am 5' 10" tall so Leona Lioness was a big girl. Just to get the padding right, my hips ended up as wide as my shoulders and I had padding just about everywhere below the hips. It was fun but I would not be able to do that now at 190 lbs. Proportions would look wrong at my current weight.


----------

